

Ode - a simple personal publishing platform for the web - miles
http://ode-is-simple.com/home/

======
miles
Ode is largely inspired and influenced by Blosxom. It's a:

    
    
      single Perl script,
      with content generated from plain text files,
      and look/layout determined by standard (X)HTML and CSS.

~~~
_delirium
Looks interesting! As someone who's been considering using Blosxom (when I
finally get around to it), this is definitely relevant to my interests. Are
there things in particular that you didn't like about Blosxom that Ode does
differently? Put another way: if I were choosing tomorrow between Ode and
Blosxom, apart from Blosxom not being (apparently) actively developed, what
would be reasons to pick one or the other?

------
crux
Any testimonials from anyone who's played around with it?

------
hockeybias
I have not heard of either and am excited to check them out...

------
sicapitan
fail

